# Things around the home you may need to explain to your grandchildren/greatgrandchildren



## Carla (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you have things around the house (including shed and garage) that are either antique or something you may have used in the past that may be puzzling to future generations?

How about a wash line and clothes pins. One day when my granddaughter was about five or six she asked, "Mom-mom, what do you do with the rope?"


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2016)

Yikes -- I still hang many things out on the line.  I LOVE the way they smell being dried in the sunshine.  Of course, I am a bit of a relic of a bygone era.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2016)

[h=2]Things around the home you may need to explain to your grandchildren/greatgrandchildren[/h]
My wife is still trying to explain why I am here!!!!


----------



## Redd (Sep 10, 2016)

I have some old Beta tapes. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 10, 2016)

My staple puller  and pencil sharpener.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 10, 2016)

My meat grinder and old toaster!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have an old shaving mug and brush that belonged to my dad...also an old ledger that was his that he kept his daily sales in.


----------



## Carla (Sep 11, 2016)

Telegraph key and a rug beater from past generation.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2016)

Dang my Mom had a meat grinder...okay there is something yellow in the back of their uncle's display case that says " Eight Track Player".


----------



## Carla (Sep 11, 2016)

I still have some 8 tracks!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 14, 2016)

I have my dad's straight razor.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2016)

I have an old washing machine manual "wringer"...I use it to wring out the Chamois when I am washing the car or truck.  Amazingly, the rubber rollers are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a small box full of 8 track tapes. Every time I tried to play one it broke, so I just stored them away. They are in the shed with all the other stuff that I can't possibly live without.


----------



## oldman (Sep 16, 2016)

I had to explain to my 11 year old Grandson how an old dial telephone was used that we came across while looking for an old toy he wanted me to find for him down in our basement.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2016)

A television made out of wood!


----------



## charlotta (Oct 17, 2016)

My grand children love to talk to each other on my portable phones.  I have one in master bdrm, kitchen, and the gathering room (also may be considered, den or lvg room).Their Mom and Dad don't have land line phones.  I just cant give my land line phone up.  In an emergency, I know that I can get help with it.  My cell may be in the car or need charging.


----------



## charlotta (Oct 17, 2016)

If you go on the site--food that stops memory lost, please let me know what it is.  I don't want to get involved with the site. HA HA


----------

